# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  L-C-R , TR , DIODE, FET METER

## KOKAR

δεν είναι καμιά σοβαρή κατασκευή αλλα πραγματικά λύνει τα χέρια
πολλές φορες έχουμε κάποια υλικά που είτε έχουν σβηστή τα χαρακτηριστικα τους 
ειτε δεν έχουν καθόλου , με αυτο το οργανάκι η ταυτοποίηση των υλικών αυτών 
είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση

λοιπόν, με περίπου 6€ πήρα απο το ebay ενα πολύ χρήσιμο οργανάκι 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LCR-T4-MOS-...8tuNvfFvK3ed2A


ειχα ενα παλιό κουτάκι και μετα απο πολύ μέτρημα, κόψιμο , λιμάρισμα το έβαλα μέσα
έβαλα και δυο μπαταρίες απο κινητό και έτοιμο το οργανάκι

----------

AKHS (28-03-19), 

aktis (24-03-19), 

alfadex (04-04-19), 

elektronio (24-03-19), 

finos (25-03-19), 

Hulk (25-03-19), 

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (24-03-19), 

manolena (29-03-19), 

nestoras (24-03-19), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (24-03-19), 

SeAfasia (24-03-19), 

selectronic (24-03-19)

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR

το επόμενο που εχει να γινει είναι να βγάλω με τρια καλώδια clips για πιο εύκολη μέτρηση, βέβαια θα αργήσει λιγο γιατι μέχρι να έρθουν απο
την βαθιά Κινα θα περάσει καιρός 

 

128*64 big Backlight LCD display,only 2mA when stand by.


100% Brand New and High Quality


Type : Transistor Tester


Material: ABS and Electronic Component


Size: 6.3cm x4.1cm/ 10CM x 8cm


Using 9V battery  (Not included)   


Inductors : 0.01mh-20H ,Capacitor :25pf -100,000 uf   


Resistance :0.1 ohm resolution, maximum 50M ohm


Test Ranges: Inductors/capacitors/diodes/dual diode/ mos, transistor/SCR /the regulator/LED tube/ESR 


Resistance/Adjustable potentiometer  


1. Use 12864  liquid crystal display with green backlight   


2. Automatic test the pin of a component, and display on the LCD   


3. Measure the gate and gate capacitance of the MOSFET threshold voltage     


4.  Automatic detection of NPN and PNP transistors, n-channel and p-channel MOSFET, diode (including double diode), 
     thyristor, transistor, resistor and capacitor and other components    


5. Can detect the transistor, MOSFET protection diode amplification coefficient and the base to 
    determine the emitter transistor forward biased voltage

----------


## jeronimo

Πολύ ωραίο αλά κυρίως χρήσιμο

----------


## ikaros1978

Ε οχι δεν ειναι σοβαρη κατασκευη! ειναι σοβαροτατη και χρησιμη κατ εμε. 
Πες στο Σπυρακο να σου κανει ενα τετοιο κουτακι ( ξερει αυτος  :Wink:   )

----------

KOKAR (24-03-19)

----------


## Nemmesis

σε πεθύμησα σε Κώστα... που χάθηκες? θυμάμαι πόσο ωραία σχόλια έκανες και καυστικό χιούμορ είχες για εκείνους του το ζητούσε ο κ...... τους (εεεε.. η καρδιά εννοούσα) ξέρεις...  τον Βολιώτη σούπερμαν....
πάντα οι κατασκευές σου ήταν λυτές αλλά άκρως λειτουργικές... ωραία υλοποίηση έκανες... το έχω μπανίσει και εγώ αυτό το πλακετακι καιρό τώρα...  να ρωτήσω μήπως έχεις κανένα τέτοιο για esr?

----------

KOKAR (24-03-19)

----------


## KOKAR

> σε πεθύμησα σε Κώστα... που χάθηκες? θυμάμαι πόσο ωραία σχόλια έκανες και καυστικό χιούμορ είχες για εκείνους του το ζητούσε ο κ...... τους (εεεε.. η καρδιά εννοούσα) ξέρεις...  τον Βολιώτη σούπερμαν....
> πάντα οι κατασκευές σου ήταν λυτές αλλά άκρως λειτουργικές... ωραία υλοποίηση έκανες... το έχω μπανίσει και εγώ αυτό το πλακετακι καιρό τώρα...  *να ρωτήσω μήπως έχεις κανένα τέτοιο για esr?*



μα μετραει ESR

----------


## Nemmesis

> μα μετραει ESR



μάλιστα... πρέπει να διαβάζω καλύτερα μου φαίνεται... ξέρεις πόσες φόρες μου το πέταξε διαφήμιση το instagram και μπήκα να το δω? αλλά αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει δεν είδα.... και ακόμα στα πρώτα _άντα είμαι...
την μέτρηση αυτού του πυκνωτή πόση ώρα έκανε να την βγάλει?

----------


## KOKAR

Μερικά sec, γιατί;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μερικά sec, γιατί;



γιατί μια κατασκευή που κυκλοφορούσε εδώ πριν χρόνια με pic και 16χ2 lcd την έχω κάνει και για 470mf θέλει γύρω στα 30sec... βέβαια εκείνο είναι απλό lcr μόνο

----------


## lepouras

> γιατί μια κατασκευή που κυκλοφορούσε εδώ πριν χρόνια με pic και 16χ2 lcd την έχω κάνει και για 470mf θέλει γύρω στα 30sec... βέβαια εκείνο είναι απλό lcr μόνο



αν πραγματικά εννοείς  470mF και όχι 470μF τότε ίσως και αυτό να κάνει τόσο. αν και δεν ξέρω αν φτάνει τόσο ψηλά.

----------


## elektronio

:Thumbup:   Μπράβο πολύ χρήσιμη και πρακτική συσκευή που δεν πρέπει να λείπει από το εργαστήριο.

Το έχω φτιάξει και εγώ με το παρακάτω κουτάκι (εγώ το αγόρασα από κατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης) και πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ πρακτικό, δείτε τη λεπτομέρεια της ZIF socket καθώς επίσης έχει και θήκη για την μπαταρία που αλλάζει εύκολα λόγω του ανοίγματος. Την μεταλλική βάση την έκανα με στραντζαριστή λαμαρίνα.
http://www.acdcshop.gr/plasticenclosure73x117x28mmkm33-p-6996.html?sort=2a 

Παραθέτω και κάποιες εικόνες για να δείτε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


Επίσης μια ιδέα για βελτίωση είναι η κατασκευή πλακετίτσας για μέτρηση SMD όπως έχει πάνω στην αρχική πλακέτα με ποδαράκια προς τα κάτω που να κουμπώνει πάνω στην βάση. Το είχα κατα νου να το κάνω για το δικό μου αλλά ακόμη δεν το έχω κάνει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> αν πραγματικά εννοείς  470mF και όχι 470μF τότε ίσως και αυτό να κάνει τόσο. αν και δεν ξέρω αν φτάνει τόσο ψηλά.



χμμμ... τ φυσικά και εννοώ μf αλλά σε πάρα πολλά σχέδια το έχω δει και mf... απλά ήμουν από το κινητό και βαρέθηκα να αλλάξω γλώσσα, millifarant δεν έχω ακούσει πουθενά

----------


## Panoss

μF ή uF=μικροφαράντ
mF=μιλιφαράντ

----------


## Nemmesis

> μF ή uF=μικροφαράντ
> mF=μιλιφαράντ



αλήθεια τώρα??? υπάρχει περίπτωση να έλεγα μιλιφαραντ?? έχετε δει πολλούς μιλιφαραντ πυκνωτές εσείς?

----------


## SV1EDG

Και σε εμένα έχει φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο.Δεν έχω πάρει κινέζικο γιατί θέλω να κάνω firmware update όποτε υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο και έτσι έφτιαξα δικιά μου πλακέτα (είχα και χρόνο τότε... :Smile: ).

----------


## p.gabr

> Και σε εμένα έχει φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο.Δεν έχω πάρει κινέζικο γιατί θέλω να κάνω firmware update όποτε υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο και έτσι έφτιαξα δικιά μου πλακέτα (είχα και χρόνο τότε...).



Μαριε και εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει αλλά το άφησα στην μέση , είδα κι απ είδα , και τώρα έχω παραγγείλει τούτο *εδω*  , άμα με το καλό το λάβω θα το φέρω για τσεκ

----------


## alfadex

όντως απο τις πιο χρήσημες κατασκετούλες , να και η δικια μου  λινκ

----------


## KOKAR

> όντως απο τις πιο χρήσημες κατασκετούλες , να και η δικια μου  λινκ



αυτο βλέπω οτι εχει TFT, ανέβασε αν μπορείς καμια φωτο με μετρήσεις να δούμε

----------


## alfadex



----------


## alfadex

Άμα θες να μετρήσω κάτι συγκεκριμο πες μου ,φαίνεται να μετράει καλα ,το συγκρήνω με ένα πολύμτετρο uni-t ut61E  και υπάρχει ελάχιστη απόκληση .Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχω βρει, όχι στο συγκεκριμένο αλλά σε όλα , είναι οτι κανείς δεν έχει προσθέσει zener τεστ ανάστροφης πόλωσης

----------


## lepouras

> αλήθεια τώρα??? υπάρχει περίπτωση να έλεγα μιλιφαραντ?? έχετε δει πολλούς μιλιφαραντ πυκνωτές εσείς?



γιατί όχι? στο τροφοδοτικό μου οι πυκνωτές που έβαλα είναι 10mF (10.000μF) ο καθένας. σύνολο είναι 60mF  :Biggrin: 





> Άμα θες να μετρήσω κάτι συγκεκριμο πες μου ,φαίνεται να μετράει καλα ,το συγκρήνω με ένα πολύμτετρο uni-t ut61E  και υπάρχει ελάχιστη απόκληση .Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχω βρει, όχι στο συγκεκριμένο αλλά σε όλα , είναι οτι *κανείς δεν έχει προσθέσει zener τεστ ανάστροφης πόλωσης*



Zener Diode Detect Area:* 0.01-30V

https://www.banggood.com/DANIU-3_5in..._warehouse=USA
*

----------


## alfadex

Αυτό δε το είχα εντοπίσει , είναι ακριβούτσικο πάντως σε σχέση με τα άλλα, μαλλον μονο και μόνο επειδή μετράει ζενερ. Έχω βάλει μπρος ένα αλλο απο εδω μέσα για ζενερ ,πιστεύω να βει καλό.

----------


## lepouras

έχει  μπαταρία λιθίου και USB για φόρτιση. οπότε έξτρα θα λέγαμε έχει ρυθμιστή φόρτισης της μπαταρίας, κύκλωμα step up για να κάνει τον έλεγχο στις ζενερ, τον αισθητήρα υπερύθρων γα να διαβάζει τηλεκτροντρολ(σου βγάζει και τον κώδικα), ε και είναι σε κουτί. μην ήμαστε και αχάριστοι.  :Biggrin:

----------


## xrist sakis

Καλημέρα και χρόνια Πολλά! Είναι αρκετά καλό αυτό που λέει ο Lepouras, το έχω και εγώ. Και δεν θέλει μπαταρία και δείχνει και infrared. Τα έχανε λίγο σε triac και scr, επίσεις σε χαμηλές τιμές πυκνωτών στην τάξη των pF, αλλά μην τα θέλουμε και όλα με αυτή την τιμή...Εξ άλλου αν δεν ασχολήσαι με RF για να χρειάζεσαι ακρίβεια, δεν έχει νόημα. Τίμιο για τα λεφτά του!
  Σάκης

----------


## mtzag

Ειναι καποια οργανα που απο την 1η χρηση βγαζουνε τα λεφτα τους ε αυτο ειναι ενα απο αυτα.

----------

KOKAR (25-03-19)

----------


## Hulk

Το πιο χρήσιμο όργανο στο εργαστήριο μπορώ να πω! Εγώ είχα πάρει παλιότερα με οθόνη 2χ16 και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο μέχρι τώρα.
Επειδή τις 9v μπαταρίες τις ξελίγωνε γρήγορα, το έφτιαξα σε κουτί με τροφοδοτικό 9v και ησύχασα από τότε. Ψήνομαι πάντως για κάποιο καινούριο
με μεγαλύτερη οθόνη.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ... δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ οτι κάποιος δεν έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ο Μάνος
αυτά τα όργανα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ... απο την πρώτη χρήση !!!. 

Εγώ έχω το LCR-T7, οχι βέβαια το τελευταίο που κυκλοφορεί (έγχρωμη οθόνη) αλλά το παλαιότερο με την 
μονόχρωμη οθόνη, μιας και το έχω κάνα τριάρι χρόνια. Έχει επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία Lithium που μένει
stby άνετα (με 20min φόρτιση) πάνω απο πέντε μέρες με λογική χρήση. Επίσης είναι σε plexiglass κουτάκι ... 
που αυτό είναι more flexible/portable. 

Είναι απο τα πιο χρήσιμα (αστεία σε τιμή) όργανα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Το πιο χρήσιμο όργανο στο εργαστήριο μπορώ να πω! Εγώ είχα πάρει παλιότερα με οθόνη 2χ16 και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο μέχρι τώρα.
> Επειδή τις 9v μπαταρίες τις ξελίγωνε γρήγορα, το έφτιαξα σε κουτί με τροφοδοτικό 9v και ησύχασα από τότε. Ψήνομαι πάντως για κάποιο καινούριο
> με μεγαλύτερη οθόνη.



ρε Σαββα τα παρακάτω clips απο που τα πήρες?
εψαξα και δεν τα βρήκα και τελικά τα παραγγηλα απο το ΕΒΑΥ αλλα θα έρθουν σε κανένα δίμηνο....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παιδιά ... δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ οτι κάποιος δεν έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ο Μάνος
> αυτά τα όργανα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ... απο την πρώτη χρήση !!!. 
> 
> Εγώ έχω το LCR-T7, οχι βέβαια το τελευταίο που κυκλοφορεί (έγχρωμη οθόνη) αλλά το παλαιότερο με την 
> μονόχρωμη οθόνη, μιας και το έχω κάνα τριάρι χρόνια. Έχει επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία Lithium που μένει
> stby άνετα (με 20min φόρτιση) πάνω απο πέντε μέρες με λογική χρήση. Επίσης είναι σε plexiglass κουτάκι ... 
> που αυτό είναι more flexible/portable. 
> 
> Είναι απο τα πιο χρήσιμα (αστεία σε τιμή) όργανα.



Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να ξαλαφρώνει η Κίνα από τετοια .... Φεύγουν ήδη κατά δεκάδες προς Ελλάδα !!!! 
Προσεχώς οι σεισμογράφοι θα καταγράψουν ύποπτες βαρητικές μεταβολές και άλλα τέτοια φαινόμενα ..........!!!!

----------


## Hulk

> ρε Σαββα τα παρακάτω clips απο που τα πήρες?
> εψαξα και δεν τα βρήκα και τελικά τα παραγγηλα απο το ΕΒΑΥ αλλα θα έρθουν σε κανένα δίμηνο....



Τα είχα πάρει από eBay Κώστα πολύ παλιά και δεν θυμάμαι πόσο. Βρίσκεις πάντως και εδώ απλά δεν έχει ποικιλία 
σε χρώματα, έχουν μόνο κόκκινο-μαύρο.
Θα κοιτάξω αν μου έχει μείνει κανένα και θα κανονίσουμε να περάσω μια βόλτα να στα φέρω.

----------


## kiros

Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ 
*LCR-TC1 και LCR-T7*

----------


## kiros

> Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ 
> *LCR-TC1 και LCR-T7*



Κάποιος που να ξέρει τις διαφορές υπάρχει;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Κάποιος που να ξέρει τις διαφορές υπάρχει;



Εγώ δεν κατάφερα να βρω εμφανή διαφορά, και παραγγειλα το TC1 λόγω φθηνής τιμής ....

----------


## Hulk

> Κάποιος που να ξέρει τις διαφορές υπάρχει;



Κάποια στιγμή που τα έψαχνα κι’εγώ δεν βρήκα που είναι η διαφορά τους.
Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά έχουν και τα δυο ίδια χαρακτηριστικά και εύρος μετρήσεων, 
καπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το Τ7 είναι νεότερη έκδοση και πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## moutoulos

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ... οτι δεν βλέπω διαφορά  :Huh: .

----------


## mythoplasths

καλό μαραφέτι  :Smile:  με εψησε

----------


## KOKAR

τελική μορφή

----------


## KOKAR

Test του οργάνου από τον γνωστό EEVblog.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7Br3L1B80ow

----------


## mitsus78

Εδώ φθηνότερο:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LCR-TC1-Tra...kAAOSwDmBY5sB9

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

> Εδώ φθηνότερο:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LCR-TC1-Tra...kAAOSwDmBY5sB9




πως είπε και στο βίντεο υπάρχουν πολλές παραλλαγές για αυτό και εγώ πήρα αυτή που είχε στο τεστ του

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπερα,
κανοντας μια ερευνα στο aliexpress βρηκα διαφορα τετοια τεστερ.Εχετε να προτεινετε  καποιο συγκεκριμενο η να παρω το φθηνοτερο;
μερικα που βρηκα
1,2,3,4,5

----------


## chrismix

εγω έχω το 2ο 
δεν ξερω πιο ειναι πιο καλο , το επέλεξα γιατι φορτίζει απο την πρίζα και δεν θες μπαταριες

----------


## mtzag

Ολα ειναι απο το ιδιο codebase του avr transistortester το 2 εχω και εγω λογο ευκολης φορτισης
αλλα να ξερεις οτι με τα 4.2V που ειναι οι li-ion μπαταριες zener δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις.
Το εργαλειο αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------

michalism (24-09-20)

----------


## michalism

Και εγώ το 2ο έχω και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος! και εγώ λόγω μπαταρίας και clips το πήρα.

Μάνο χρήσιμο αυτό που λες για τις zener, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι αυτά τα οργανάκια μετράνε zener.

----------


## elektronio

Εγω έχω το 3 και το εχω βαλει σε κουτακι. Μπορείτε να το δείτε στο ποστ #12.

Το εχω με μπαταρία 9V εδω και δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον χωρις διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας, δουλεύει κατευθείαν με το πάτημα του μπουτόν. Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ αλλά τόσο που κράτησε η μπαταρία είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα 
εχω παραγγειλει αυτο.Μηπως καποιος που το εχει μπορει να μου μετρησει μηκος,πλατος και παχος.Καθως δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και θελω να παρω ενα κουτακι για να το βαλω οταν ερθει.Γιατι στο ιντερνετ βρισκω διαφορες διαστασεις και δεν ξερω τι ισχυει.στο banggood λεει 11.1χ8.5χ2.6cm αλλου λεει 7.2 x 6.25cm.

----------


## gep58

72,5 x 64,0 x 20,0 mm

----------

sdouze (22-10-20)

----------


## sdouze

> 72,5 x 64,0 x 20,0 mm



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα

----------

